# Game 28: Pacers @ Heat (12/27/09 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 27th, 2009 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers played tonight at home against the Hawks. They're without Danny Granger and Jeff Foster.

We have to win this one. We can't have anymore home letdowns, especially with the stretch of games we have coming up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

granger is injured?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's my birthday, so that's a guaranteed win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Happy Birthday, myst

Forgot about this game. 17-3 Miami. Good start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a great start by the Heat. JO and Wade look very sharp - early 14pt lead


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy ****, 8-8 start for the Heat. The team plays so much better with Arroyo.

Happy Birthday Myst.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Murphy gives Beas problems, always.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is like the complete opposite of how the Dolphins started the game off today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet block by Q-Rich


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Joel!

What a play by Carlos


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think one angle that nobody has considered is that Wade has developed a new post up game due to the pickup of Richardson. Just another little gem from that unheralded pickup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo to JoREL was awesome :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is probably getting a little too intangible, but Q-Rich looks like the classic example of a glue guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-21 Miami after 1

Bad end to the 1st. Still a 13pt lead though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The law of averages came back to bite Wade in the *** on those jumpers and we end up closing the quarter badly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I knew we'd end the quarter bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're turning to ****.

Wade's fadeaways are so unneccesary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike seems to struggle gaurding the unathletic white guys who use a lot of pump fakes. Pump fakes always seem to get Mike up in the air.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can the Pacers go on a 12-0 run on us?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rio is really not endearing himself, killing his dribble constantly and pissing away a huge lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally we get a FG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we cant make anything right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Wright

Mike ducked out of the way just in time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good response to their run


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Arroyo2Wright
> 
> Mike ducked out of the way just in time


That was hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas should've gone harder at the rim on that play. Nice job getting the ball back though Arroyo

How is there no call on that Wade drive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with a big boy rebound and and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice offensive rebound, putback, and foul drawn by JO.

Think he likes playing his old teams?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt. You knew JO would want to play well tonight and he definitely has so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich just abuses small guards in the post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I LOVE Q in the post. Needs to happen more.

Our front court is boarding pretty nicely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich2Bease


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q in the post again, sick pass to Beas for the slam

Our offense really looks good when JO, Beas, Q are getting it in the post and passing to cutters or kicking it out when doubled. I like seeing that at least as much as the high-octane, perimeter approach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q in the post is money.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We havent hit a 3 ball yet tonight...yet we lead by over 20?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I LOVE Q in the post. Needs to happen more.
> 
> Our front court is boarding pretty nicely.


I still maintain that he would be an all-time great if he was 7 feet tall.

I love how Arroyo is using his teammates, specifically Wade. He's hitting guys on the move coming in space.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some quality games at the AAA - think Wade's buzzer beater or Alstons are best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Some quality games at the AAA - think Wade's buzzer beater or Alstons are best.


I think the Alston one means more to me personally because it signaled that we were back. It was like the start of this whole Wade era. The Chicago one was amazing and one of the greatest plays in Heat history so I can see how people would like it more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo has played so in control tonight. He seems to be making the right pass on every possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, if Arroyo can turn that baseline shot into his pet move here that would be incredible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Eric Reid. We Fins fans hate your Jets with a passion. We would have rather seen them lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-44 Miami at the half

Great end to the 2nd after it looked like we were letting Indy back in the game.

All the starters played great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout that half of ball? Getting it done offensively and defensively.

Wade and JO dominant.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty nice half, despite that ugly offensive lull. This is one we should definitely win. Its all about playing smart, patient, and executing in this half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Besides that one bad stretch where their 2nd string came back on us, that's about as good of a half of basketball that we can play...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Carlos is on fire tonight

Nice open court jam for Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, a quick 6-0 run. Heat up 28 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Mike

30pt lead now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Beas. Nice drive and and1. He's had a couple of nice lay-ups tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Bease


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Wade!!

This is a dunk fest :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley back-to-back dunks from great Arroyo/Wade feeds

With Arroyo blossoming and Mario having a game to forget, things aren't looking good for not-so-Super-(thanks for asking)-Mario.

Horrible shot by Arroyo there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Mario's new nickname.

This is reminiscent of the Memphis game, only good for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love how Tony and Eric always use their sayings as part of their commentary "and then you see DWade who goes as high as he has to go..." :laugh: Douches


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Beasley back-to-back dunks from great Arroyo/Wade feeds
> 
> With Arroyo blossoming and Mario having a game to forget, things aren't looking good for not-so-Super-(thanks for asking)-Mario.
> 
> Horrible shot by Arroyo there


:rofl:

Have to give you credit because you have been on the Arroyo bandwagon since before the season when he bought you a lettuce wrap and you both shared a milkshake with two straws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why are the Pacers not playing Ford and Head as their backcourt? That was the only lineup that worked for them in the 1st half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I almost feel a little bad for Jim O'Brien. This is the kind of game coaches get fired after.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Why are the Pacers not playing Ford and Head as their backcourt? That was the only lineup that worked for them in the 1st half.


Head might be too much of a defensive liability because we kept posting up Richardson against him. They'll probably bring him in when Richardson goes out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We still havent hit a 3...bizarre


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the crowd collectively screaming "Nooooo" when Hansbrough was about to put that contact in after picking up from the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh: at the crowd collectively screaming "Nooooo" when Hansbrough was about to put that contact in after picking up from the floor.


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unnecessary 3 by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoRel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

39pt lead


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anybody remember the last time we had a 39 point lead in a game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38point lead through 3 yet we havent hit a 3 all night. That is pretty crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Nope.

What a game so far offensively and defensively. Just killing the Pacers.

Wade and JO started it, but everyone has contributed.

How many dunks have we had this game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The +/- in this game are insane. Arroyo and Q-Rich are both +41 while Troy Murphy is -40.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey guys, with that 4th dunk Beasley has tied his total number of dunks for all of last season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Have to give you credit because you have been on the Arroyo bandwagon since before the season when he bought you a lettuce wrap and you both shared a milkshake with two straws.


It was a strawberry milkshake, though.



MB30 said:


> :laugh: at Mario's new nickname.
> 
> This is reminiscent of the Memphis game, only good for us.


Seriously. This is true annihilation. It's crazy when both teams scores are extreme, on opposite ends oft he spectrum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40 point lead. I also cant remember when we've last led by this many.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Hey guys, with that 4th dunk Beasley has tied his total number of dunks for all of last season.


That is awesome. 

We all hoped he'd start playing above the rim and he definitely has. Him getting blocked at least once or twice a game on drives is a thing of the past.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell looks like he's improved his handle/driving abilities as well over the summer. He seems more aggressive and more adept when attacking the hole.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOLOLOL @ the old Jason Williams jersey hanging on the box for turned in old jerseys. It's like that promotion was designed specifically for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK refs, you can't just not call anything for the last 7+ minutes of this game. It'll get very, very ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rofl: HAHAHAHA :rofl: @ Beasley after the charge. That's great to see man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HAHAHA Beas showing some emotion after taking that charge...

At least Spo is letting him close out the game for once!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont remember the last time DQ made a field goal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 33333333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally we hit a 3. Chalmers took enough.

You know what they say about broken clocks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Cat! :laugh:!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I missed a charge drawn by Mike? Too bad it probably wont happen again :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The once a season Beasley charge is always great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

4 games over .500 for the 1st time in a while.

up next- road games in New Orleans and San Antonio to end the year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know SA has been struggling a bit, how has NO been playing?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn... I missed that charge. Can somebody post a youtube?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> It's my birthday, so that's a guaranteed win.


Told ya.




MB30 said:


> Some quality games at the AAA - think Wade's buzzer beater or Alstons are best.


I was at the game with Hardaways buzzer beater over the Knicks, so I vote for that one.





Dee-Zy said:


> damn... I missed that charge. Can somebody post a youtube?


I just recorded it on my cam, I'll upload it to youtube now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here you go







Here's the direct link if the embedded player isn't working.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Iyq_oQmkQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the clip! I embedded it for you.

:lol: at his and the benches reaction.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Supposedly they had an extended celebration in the locker room which led to Mike's cornrows almost being pulled out.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Supposedly they had an extended celebration in the locker room which led to Mike's cornrows almost being pulled out.


Where did u hear that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Check the Yahoo Sports and Miami Herald websites, they mention it :laugh:

Wade or JO for POTG?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im thinking JO for my vote. I like the way he came out and set the tone.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! Love the reaction! Thanks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I vote JO as well for POTG.


----------

